# Stihl ms 362 vs Echo 620P



## sapman (Apr 22, 2017)

Opinions, preferences/issues with these two saws? Looking at both, hoping for some with experience to chime in.

Thanks


----------



## Banshee365 (Apr 23, 2017)

The 362 is an autotune saw. The 620p is not. I personally just picked up a new 620p and it's a monster. I have read some issues on the 362 regarding vibration problems. I'm not sure if they have fixed that yet or not. 

The $200 price difference is pretty substantial. You could buy the 620p with 20", 24", and 27" bars and chains for the price of a 362. I havnt ran a 362 but it's my understanding that the saws are very compatible.


----------



## Four Paws (Apr 23, 2017)

620P - way better value in my opinion. I do not like the MS362, nor do I like Stihl's inflated prices.


----------



## fwgsaw (Apr 23, 2017)

620p would be my choice


----------



## Matt B (Apr 23, 2017)

620P as well.


----------



## holeycow (Apr 23, 2017)

Haven't run the Echo, but I really like my strato MS362.

I like my strato better than the mtronic model. Maybe that's just me. My 362 is smooooth, has great throttle response and plenty of torque. The mtronic one I ran didn't seem to have the same torque and maybe didn't rev as quick, idkw.

If I bought another 60cc saw I would be looking at Stihl and Dolmar. Possibly Echo, except nobody even takes Echo chainsaws seriously around here...


----------



## user 149785 (Apr 23, 2017)

sapman said:


> Opinions, preferences/issues with these two saws? Looking at both, hoping for some with experience to chime in.
> 
> Thanks


I own and operate both ms 362 and 562xp love my saws but i'm bout to not be able to hold back and buy a cs 620pw ! That saw rocks !!!


----------



## James Miller (Apr 23, 2017)

I run a ported CS590 as my bigger fire wood saw and would still like to try a 620. I went to my dealer for a 362 and he told me not worth the extra money over the 590. I'd go 620


----------



## jd548esco72 (Apr 23, 2017)

look around on the 620P -- sometimes you can get an extra 20% off

atwoods has been selling the 620ps for $544 for some time now-- ask around on AS some dealers here can set you up with a deal i bet. like ford150 --

on line SLE equipment sells them for good prices--

the tough call is between the 620p and the makita/colmar 6100 sometimes they can be had for about the same discounted price as the 620p .

stihl is overpriced and their service is a joke these days. taking a stihl back to the shop is like taking a doctor taking a porsha to the dealer-- expect a through gouge--

i can't say that echo or makita is better in that regard-- but i know they can't be worse.


----------



## Khntr85 (Apr 23, 2017)

I had a ms362 2012 model standard carb....I only sold it because I got a 461 and I know use the 50cc and 70cc plan....

As far as the 362...It was reliable as an east wing hammer.....-10----90 degrees, started and ran like a champ.....the saws AV was great, super smooth......mine wore a 20" always, I cut hardwood, maybe you could run a 25" with skip, but I didn't want to try it!!!

I hear a lot about echo....we have echo blowers at work that have been beat to hell, had diesel ran in them, etc and they still run....my only question is will the echo saws last as long as the Stihl....I am by no means saying they can't, just wondering!!!

Lastly, pick both up, a lot of times this will seal the deal in which one you get....when you plan on using a saw a lot, hownit feels does come into play...


----------



## Banshee365 (Apr 23, 2017)

Retail in the 620P is $559ish. Find an echo dealer within reasonable distance form you with a 20% day and you'll get the saw for $447. Can't beat that. The schedule for the sale days is on the echo website under promotions.


----------



## user 149785 (Apr 23, 2017)

Echo saws are very durable and reliable the new stuff after the shindaiwa merger is getting echo into the performance market and so far they are keeping quality up and price down.dollar for dollar the 620 is the best buy going.i use to run the old shindaiwas thats what the new echos remind of


----------



## Rockjock (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow I will be going against the grain on this one. Straight outta the box, unmolested I would go with the Stihl, I am an echo dealer here in Ontario and they are just not making the grade. Lack of dealer support and they are nonexistent in the professional market that we service. Many that have the 362 love it, smooth running and quite a powerhouse. It maybe better in the states but in these parts dealers are few and far between. Unless you are looking at Homedepot, or Daves discount den. As far as holding up I see the odd blower brought in but they are soon binned for lack of parts ( it is more the wait times for the parts to be delivered ) Dealer support is key, and sadly Echo, Husqvarna, and alike just do not have it in my area. Also when someone hires a tree company and all they see is Stihl Orange they soon forget the other oranges.


----------



## Banshee365 (Apr 23, 2017)

Not when you ask a Stihl dealer... Those guys are so far up Stihl's butt they turn their head the other way at anything good that Echo makes and spread anti-Echo propaganda. Yesterday I was by a place that's a Stihl dealer looking for a flywheel key for a Kohler V-twin. The used to sell Echo but stopped a couple years ago. Any time you ask them they would say "Yea, we never sold any of that crap." Even when they were selling Echo there were Stihl sign's all over the place and 3 of the 4 walls were wrapped in Stihl products. Who do you think they pointed the customers to when someone cam in looking for a piece of equipment? Echo products are underrated and the consumer needs to be informed of the facts to have a successful Echo dealer. Most people think that since Echo is sold in Home Depot that they aren't true commercial grade. When the reality is that Echo agreed to sell products in Home Depot to fund new factory projects in the states. When I mentioned Shindaiwa to this guy he said, "Man, they used to make some of the best stuff out there until Echo bought them." What a load of crock! Shindaiwa is still great! The EPA has changed things and equipment isn't as good as it used to be across the board so if you want to say Shindaiwa isn't as good as it used to be, then neither is much of the Stihl stuff.


----------



## user 149785 (Apr 23, 2017)

I will agree out of the box. I cut and sell enough timber to justify a 14 saw line up,but on a budget the 620 is hard to beat .here where im at most dealers are multiple brands we have a dealer who stocks full line of stihl husqvarna and echo and caters to the pro guy.it is true orange and white rule the market but for the money the 620 is the best buy


----------



## user 149785 (Apr 23, 2017)

Banshee365 said:


> Not when you ask a Stihl dealer... Those guys are so far up Stihl's butt they turn their head the other way at anything good that Echo makes and spread anti-Echo propaganda. Yesterday I was by a place that's a Stihl dealer looking for a flywheel key for a Kohler V-twin. The used to sell Echo but stopped a couple years ago. Any time you ask them they would say "Yea, we never sold any of that crap." Even when they were selling Echo there were Stihl sign's all over the place and 3 of the 4 walls were wrapped in Stihl products. Who do you think they pointed the customers to when someone cam in looking for a piece of equipment? Echo products are underrated and the consumer needs to be informed of the facts to have a successful Echo dealer. Most people think that since Echo is sold in Home Depot that they aren't true commercial grade. When the reality is that Echo agreed to sell products in Home Depot to fund new factory projects in the states. When I mentioned Shindaiwa to this guy he said, "Man, they used to make some of the best stuff out there until Echo bought them." What a load of crock! Shindaiwa is still great! The EPA has changed things and equipment isn't as good as it used to be across the board so if you want to say Shindaiwa isn't as good as it used to be, then neither is much of the Stihl stuff.


----------



## user 149785 (Apr 23, 2017)

Here where im at stihl has set up ace hardware as a "limited line dealer" the saw market changed when lowes/home depot first started selling the low end husqvarna stuff.echo has always made a good product.


----------



## holeycow (Apr 23, 2017)

Some are saying Echo is the better saw. Some are saying "for the money". Hmmmm.

Two different answers.

All I know is that Echo does not exist in the pro market here. Maybe someday they will...

That 501p interests me a little.


----------



## Banshee365 (Apr 23, 2017)

holeycow said:


> Some are saying Echo is the better saw. Some are saying "for the money". Hmmmm.
> 
> Two different answers.
> 
> ...



They're not really two different answers. It all depends on the criteria that makes a good saw a good saw to you. Value is certainly a big one. Echo is sort of like the Toyota of the saw market. Stihl is maybe more like a BMW or Mercedes. You may get a little better ride out of the BMW or Merc, maybe a little more speed and power but you just can't beat a Toyota when it comes to what makes a car a car. They start every time. They last forever. They are generally much less complex than a BMW or Merc and are generally much easier to work on. Some of the products from Echo these day's like the 355T and 620P are more like Lexus, a supped up Toyota. Now we're starting to get BMW and Mercedes performance, quality, and ride from Lexus who is the Toyota we all know if the best car underneath at it's core. We are getting marginal if any performance differences with the 620P against the MS 362C-M and 362XP but without the computer controlled mumbo-jumbo. I was in a saw shop the other day and this younger guy that seemed to be in the know with Husky and Echo saw's said something to me regarding the autotune saws that made me think to myself; "Technology is starting to get in the way here." I asked how the autotune Husky's were doing around here and he just said people that buy them don't 'map the computer correctly.' He was claiming you have to cut wide open for 5-10 minutes straight up and down a log or something to give the most constant load possible to map the fuel trims in the computer then it will adjust as you cut from then on. You also hear ton's of complaints on the MS 201T with regards to how it tunes the mixtures. Pro's going to the 201T from the 200T are hating it and many around here have gone to the CS-355T. Apparently there is a super special procedure for setting the saw up for the M-tronic to work properly. The break-in time is longer than most are used to and you have to let the saw idle for like 20 seconds for the timing to stabilize between runs early on and all this crap. Give me a break. I understand that this is the future and we have to get used to it but when there is a bad boy saw like the 620p for sale that has traditional needles and that I don't need to goto a dealer to see a parts diagram for anything then sign me up for that all day long. The 362XP and MS 362C-M may have .3-.4 more horsepower (on paper) and less than a half a pound lighter but the dependability and Japanese approach to building a saw really attracts me.


----------



## James Miller (Apr 23, 2017)

I love how any ECHO thread becomes a pissing match. Husqvarna,Stihl,Echo they all cut just fine. Go to a dealer and pick up both saws see which one feels better in your hands that's the one you will enjoy running more. When my 590 was out being ported I ran a 359 and an 036 in its place both borrowed. I enjoyed both saws. Sharp chain good mix and a good tune after that all that matters is are you happy with the saw you picked.


----------



## CoreyB (Apr 23, 2017)

The 362 I handles while shopping for a 60cc saw felt almost toyish. The echo felt really good the better closers dealer has dolmar so that is what I ended up going. But wouldn't have a second thought to pick up a 620 for a great saw.


----------



## Banshee365 (Apr 23, 2017)

James Miller said:


> I love how any ECHO thread becomes a pissing match. Husqvarna,Stihl,Echo they all cut just fine. Go to a dealer and pick up both saws see which one feels better in your hands that's the one you will enjoy running more. When my 590 was out being ported I ran a 359 and an 036 in its place both borrowed. I enjoyed both saws. Sharp chain good mix and a good tune after that all that matters is are you happy with the saw you picked.



No pissing match at all. I admire the Stihl and Huksy's as well. I just had to pick which one I wanted to buy and am listing the reasons that I made the decision that I did. If all 3 were the same price the decision would have been much more difficult.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Apr 23, 2017)

holeycow said:


> Haven't run the Echo, but I really like my strato MS362.
> 
> I like my strato better than the mtronic model. Maybe that's just me. My 362 is smooooth, has great throttle response and plenty of torque. The mtronic one I ran didn't seem to have the same torque and maybe didn't rev as quick, idkw.
> 
> If I bought another 60cc saw I would be looking at Stihl and Dolmar. Possibly Echo, except nobody even takes Echo chainsaws seriously around here...



The mtronic model is a strato as well..


----------



## sapman (Apr 23, 2017)

I do appreciate all the input. My local Echo dealer's price for the 620P is only $40 less than the 362. Did find another further away for like $140 less. Planning to look closer at the 362 tomorrow and see how it feels compared to the 620 I saw last week. 

The Stihl dealer has kept my 25 year old 025 working well, with quick turnaround times, so that's a big consideration for me. Wish they sold Echo. Might be an easier decision.


----------



## Banshee365 (Apr 23, 2017)

sapman said:


> I do appreciate all the input. My local Echo dealer's price for the 620P is only $40 less than the 362. Did find another further away for like $140 less. Planning to look closer at the 362 tomorrow and see how it feels compared to the 620 I saw last week.
> 
> The Stihl dealer has kept my 25 year old 025 working well, with quick turnaround times, so that's a big consideration for me. Wish they sold Echo. Might be an easier decision.



What are they asking for the 620p and with what size bar? $659? Many dealers catalogs are showing that as the MSRP but the price is actually $100 less than that. Tell that dealer you got the high quote from to price match what Echo wants them selling the saw for. It's right on their website. The catalog doesn't match the most accurate current price on the 620p. I had this same issue buying mine but the dealer was cool and said he would change it in his catalog too.


----------



## user 149785 (Apr 24, 2017)

I just priced a 620 pw at my local dealer yesterday for 579$ 620p for 559$ both w/20


----------



## Banshee365 (Apr 24, 2017)

I posted a few photos of my 620p on page 105 of the mega-thread if anyone wants to see one taken down: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/15-echo-cs620pw-information.278407/page-105


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Apr 24, 2017)

I've had phenomenal luck with anything Echo in years of grass service and lawn care. Saws, trimmers, blowers you name it. Very solid build quality and service life. No, the parts network isnt as good as Stihl for local parts availability. That said, I can Oder parts for Echo and have them delivered to my door. Try that with Stihl.

If your going to keep it and use it long term the Echo will likely be the better value, and a damn fine tool. If you expect to sell it in a year or two and buy new again, the Stihl will hold its value better. Both will cut wood. Another thing not mentioned so far is simplicity. Echo stuff is almost always a clean, simple, serviceable design. There is nothing fancy, nothing electronic, and few proprietary tools needed (actually none that I know of) to keep one in service. Can't say that about Stihl or Husky anymore. The average joe that lives in a rural area can generally do whatever he needs to do to fix anything Echo. Not so easily said about auto tune or mtronic stuff. Echos slogan should be "it just works". Some of us still appreciate simple.


----------



## old 040 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm pretty pumped on the deals I got on both a 620PW and A 600SX a while back, I still feel these are some of the best currant saws available regardless of price......


----------



## Big Block (Apr 24, 2017)

I vote for the 620 p so easy to work on if you ever have too. A t27 and your scrench will damn need dismantle the whole thing. And.......I know I'm a broken record but base gasket delete limit tab delete and muffler mod that biatch! And they are flat out mean.


----------



## Khntr85 (Apr 24, 2017)

For $40 more I would be getting the 362...


----------



## jd548esco72 (Apr 24, 2017)

get the 6100---lol


----------



## user 149785 (Apr 24, 2017)

now I'm gonna have to buy a 620 !!


----------



## PFDGary (Jun 26, 2017)

I suggest checking Echo's Promotions page for best pricing <http://www.echo-usa.com/Promotions/One-Day-Sale> I believe each dealer gets a day. I bought my 620p in early May in Maine at a dealer and saved $100 (total was $466.) Price was marked down 20% from the MSRP, and the dealer was great, I paid over the phone a couple of days prior to their "One-Day Promotion Sale" and picked up at my convenience. Great dealer, great service, great saw.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Jun 26, 2017)

old 040 said:


> I'm pretty pumped on the deals I got on both a 620PW and A 600SX a while back, I still feel these are some of the best currant saws available regardless of price......View attachment 575100


Hey what d you think of the Shindaiwa 600sx?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## holeycow (Apr 9, 2018)

Reviving this;

In the meanwhile I bought a new Echo 590...about a month ago. This was a purchase based entirely on reviews and reports on the web. And from threads such as this. I paid 400 + tax Canadian on a sale.

Today I finally cut some wood with it. I limbed and bucked 4 beetle-killed jack-pine blow-downs. They varied from about 12” to 20”. There’s still about 2 feet of snow here, so it was decent exercise walking up and down the trees and trudging through the snow. I was kind-of excited to run this saw, so I just couldn’t wait any longer for the snow to melt down. 

Anyway, once I played with the settings a bit I had it running pretty good, maybe not quite optimal, but pretty darn good. I had pulled the limiter caps previously, so I had it running pretty rich. I richened some more and then leaned it until it seemed close. It’s hard to discern the edge of fourstroking with this saw. When it’s four stroking hard it is gutless. As you lean it, it gains lots of power, but almost completely loses the strong four stroke feel/sound, for me at least. I will learn the saw shortly.

Starts good, idles and accelerates decently, oils good. Re-starts with one little pull. Nice.

The saw is fairly torquey, but obviously not as strong as my ms362. It has workmanlike power. Effective, but linear and maybe a bit flat. It doesn’t bear down and pull like any of my other saws, which are all “pro” models and I guess are ported as such. Keep in mind this was its first tank of fuel after a couple of idling and cool down sessions done a while ago.

This Echo is kind-of buzzy. Not so bad when running it, but the tingle stayed with me for a while afterwards. It seems a similar frequency and result as my Jonny 590’s from the mid to late 80’s. I never used to notice that stuff much. Now I do.

The saw handles nicely and feels pretty good to roll around. It feels solid overall. 

This Echo is different from my other saws. It feels less refined in both antivibe and power delivery. It does feel nice to run though. Workmanlike. Utilitarian. Effective. 

It has the potential to grow on me. 

I think I got what I paid for, and am surely not disappointed as long as Echo’s reputation for durability stands true. I think it will.

I expected a premium “farm and ranch” type saw. I think that’s what I got.

One man’s early, perhaps even premature opinion...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 9, 2018)

Khntr85 said:


> I had a ms362 2012 model standard carb....I only sold it because I got a 461 and I know use the 50cc and 70cc plan....
> 
> As far as the 362...It was reliable as an east wing hammer.....-10----90 degrees, started and ran like a champ.....the saws AV was great, super smooth......mine wore a 20" always, I cut hardwood, maybe you could run a 25" with skip, but I didn't want to try it!!!
> 
> ...



My buddy runs 25" full comp on his 2 362s. I ran one several days last week on the deck limb stuff that couldn't run through the delimber. 
Wasn't quite as much giddy up as the 460 I've been running all winter with 24" bar but wasn't bad. My 362 has an 18", probably going to put a 24".


----------



## James Miller (Apr 9, 2018)

holeycow said:


> Reviving this;
> 
> In the meanwhile I bought a new Echo 590...about a month ago. This was a purchase based entirely on reviews and reports on the web. And from threads such as this. I paid 400 + tax Canadian on a sale.
> 
> ...


Give it 8-10 tanks to loosen up they take awhile to show there full potential. I agree not as refined as the stihl or husky pro saws. But for the price it's a well built saw.


----------



## holeycow (Apr 9, 2018)

Not as refined as the Dolmars either.

It needs better antivibe and more power to be held in the same regard.


----------



## Tex68w (Apr 9, 2018)

I wanted to buy into the Echo lineup simply due to their price and simplicity, there are a lot of dealers in my area as well. After running one however (father has a 501), my opinion changed. The janky kill/run toggle switch bothered me and the lack of any anti-vibe was noticeable to my hands after a few minutes. I think they are excellent saws for the money, but in no way are they as refined or as well built or designed as the big two. I would have liked to have tried a Jonsered and a Dolmar before committing to Stihl, but the lack of dealers in my area probably would have turned me off from them as well.


----------



## holeycow (Apr 9, 2018)

Dealers don’t even enter my mind, as I live in an area where pickins are slim in that regard for almost anything.

I too have stopped lusting after a 501 due to a few things I read and my wee bit of 590 experience.

It has nothing to do with the kill switch, as I don’t mind that at all. The extra-long choke knob, on the other hand...

And the brake engages a little too easily..

I can work around those small details.

The buzz is a little annoying and the power is strong-ish but flat at this point.


----------



## holeycow (Apr 9, 2018)

Ok, so again I couldn’t help myself.

I went back up the hill to do a little more cleanup. This time I brought my new 5105.

I hadn’t had this saw buried in anything yet.

I finally cut some slots in the adjusting screws yesterday so I could fatten it up a little. It had zing, I want braap.

I found another beetle-killed pine blowdown and limbed and bucked it. Snow almost up to my ass a couple of times. Sheesh! I’ll be glad when it is gone.

The 5105 feels like it has as much power or probably more than the Echo ( they have basically the same rated hp). It certainly revs faster and has a much nicer power delivery, meaning it kind-of has a “working gear” where is just pulls harder when the going gets tougher. So far, the Echo (or the couple of Ranchers I have run briefly in the past) don’t have that.

I will pay for that.

The Dolmar is also much smoother, but unfortunately a little chubby for a 50cc saw.

When the Echo 590 is compared in the “Farm and Ranch” “category” it is in its league. When it is compared to the true professional saws, it is not. 

One day I might get to run a 620. The results may be different, but I doubt it.

If Echo wants to get into the pro-market in America, they still have work to do. Lots.

It’s pretty hard to dethrone Husky and Stihl in that market.. and to a certain extent even Dolmar/Makita.

This is all just my opinion of course.

I get really tired of grossly biased opinions on here, mostly by dealers or those in the business.

That’s why I couldn’t help myself...,

The Truth Nazi.


----------



## Cliff R (Apr 9, 2018)

I have a CS-590, CS-600P and CS-620PW. All of them had the limiter caps removed and muffler deflector opened up before they were even fired. I not going to come on here and pound my chest and claim these are the best saws I've ever owned or ran, because they are not. 

Even with that said compared to what else is out there today, and the price point, the CS-590 is by far and above the best value out there in a 60cc saw or anything close to it in power, performance, and dead solid reliability. They have very good power for the cc's, certainly not a "screamer" like a 268XP or 372XP, but will run right with most professional offerings in the 55-60cc class, or close enough you woln't car because you only paid around $300 for it!......Cliff


----------



## Marley5 (Apr 9, 2018)

Echo simply produces a lot of saw for the money.


----------



## holeycow (Apr 10, 2018)

So far, my 590 is workmanlike. Like a Rancher or perhaps a Farmboss (I haven’t run a farmboss, so ??). Boring, but effective in a slow and steady sort of a way.

A strong 50cc saw will smoke mine at this point (let’s say up to 16” wood). My 30 year old Jonny 590’s will smoke it. No ****. At least the way it runs now. Those 50cc saws all have .325 chain and 16” bars, btw. Like I already said, I had it reasonably close to running as good as it can run right now,stock except a tiny muffler mod which is simply as big a hole as I could drill straight into the goofy double-back deflector (from the bottom side with the deflector removed). Keep in mind I have only a tank and a half through it. It will likely improve some.

Mine will not run with a 60cc pro saw. Not even close. I’d say the almost new 5105 smoked it pretty good this morning. I didn’t want to embarrass it with the old Jonny 590’s too.

Workmanlike, flat, linear power. 


Sorry for butchering cliff’s post; 

Quote “Even with that said compared to what else is out there today, and the price point, the CS-590 is by far and above the best value out there in a 60cc saw” (other than possibly some Chinese ones, I agree)

“or anything close to it in power, performance, and dead solid reliability “ (don’t agree, as my 5105 has the same hp and maybe even torque and I paid the same for it and it is more fun to run - snappier, more aggressive).

“They have very good power for the cc's, certainly not a "screamer" like a 268XP or 372XP (why would you mention those 70cc saws?)

,” but will run right with most professional offerings in the 55-60cc class” (don’t think so, in the case of Husky, Stihl, or Dolmar anyway)

“or close enough you woln't car because you only paid around $300 for it!......Cliff[/QUOTE]” (possibly. It’s going to work out for me, as long as I can get some torque out of it)


----------



## Cliff R (Apr 10, 2018)

"Mine will not run with a 60cc pro saw. Not even close"/"A strong 50cc saw will smoke mine at this point"

Something fundamentally wrong with the saw that you purchased, how it is adjusted, not reaching full throttle, defective coil, etc. I work on this stuff for a living, and have set up quite a few folks with CS-590's purchased NIB with only custom tuning and muffler deflectors opened up a tad, and everyone has been very pleased with them. One of my good friends does tree removal for a living, and his "ground saw" is a CS-590. Been FLAWLESS for him for going on 2 years now, and all of the Neanderthal's that he employs do the very best they can every single day to KILL every saw that he owns!......FWIW......Cliff


----------



## holeycow (Apr 10, 2018)

I don’t think so. Mine runs fine. I will tune it for the mostest soon.

I will see what it’s really like after I get more hours on it.

Generally, I like it’s design and construction. That’s why I bought it. Not because I expected a powerhouse. I’m hoping it’s durable and workmanlike, is all.

To be blunt, it’s power is unimpressive compared to my other saws. I only have six. The other 5 impress me for their size. The Echo, not so much. Not after the first run, anyway.

My MS362 will clobber it. Badly. It better, it costs twice as much.

Your old 262 in your sig will clobber it.

Based on that 262 alone, you should know what the Echo 590 is.

Based on my tiny bit of experience with mine, it is being oversold by many on the web as a competitor to the best (meaning hottest, lightest, meaning Stihl 362/Husky 562) 60cc saws. Not close.

I don’t believe it is meant to be.

It is a farm saw that’s built (mostly) like a pro saw. Ya gotta like that.

It’s cheaper than Husky and Stihl farm saws, and mag not plastic. Gotta like that too.

Echo should port the 590 to be a little more sporty.


----------



## James Miller (Apr 10, 2018)

It should get the same jug and coil as the 620 with out the unnecessary full wrap,rim drive and better bar. I do agree with cliff though somethings off with your saw if it won' run with a 362.


----------



## holeycow (Apr 10, 2018)

Have you run an MS362? It is not the same animal as the 590.

Obviously. Sheesh.

There you's go again, trying to compare a farm-tuned saw to a pro-tuned saw.

Brrrrrrr vs braap, braap


----------



## Cliff R (Apr 11, 2018)

"Your old 262 in your sig will clobber it.

Based on that 262 alone, you should know what the Echo 590 is."

Not so. When I first purchased the CS-600P I did some timed cutting between the 262XP and 600P and the 600P was just a tad faster!

Yes, although the power curve of the Echo is broader/flatter and not nearly as "raspy", the 600P ran equally as well during the testing beating my 262XP by just a couple of seconds for 3 cuts in a decent size log, and I repeated the testing at least 3 times.

Even with that said my CS-600P is a very early version and doesn't have the same P/C as the later 590's/600's and if it has a rev-limiter its much higher in the rpm range than the CS-590.

I'll also add that my CS-590 is a very strong runner but not having the majority of the power concentrated in the upper rpm range it doesn't "feel" as strong as my Husqvarna Pro saws when you are evaluating them. The rev-limiter is also set high enough so it's not coming in at full load, but it does come in early enough to mimic a good "H" speed screw setting making it more difficult to tune. I found myself going leaner and leaner with it to get best performance from it based on that fact.

That is why I mentioned the Husky pro saws earlier, different type of power due to the way they are ported. If you grab up my 268XPS, or my brothers 272XP, they flat ars ROCK for sure, but really not all that much faster than the CS-590 and neither one "lugs" any better when you load them enough to pull them out of their optimum power range.

All three of the Echo's, CS-590, 600P and 620PW have smooth/flat power curves, but don't be fooled IF yours is tuned correctly it isn't far off similar Pro models from the big names and the CS-620PW with 15 percent more power is super-impressive for an out of the box 60cc saw......IMHO.

I'd add here in closing that all three of the Echo's cross cut better (noodling) and refuse to plug up compared to my Husqvarna's which plug almost instantly trying to do the same thing. I find this an excellent feature as I cut a LOT of tops left over from logging operations and find myself wanting to make quite a few of the knotty pieces smaller so I can managed them without dragging the splitter to the job site or breaking my 59 year old ars with a splitting maul!.........Cliff


----------



## holeycow (Apr 11, 2018)

the 262’s chain was dull. Or your 262 is a pos. Or you don’t appreciate a sporty saw. 
Something was wrong, that’s for sure.

You are a crafty one, Mr Cliff. You are very careful in your wording. 

I know exactly what I have, and how to tune it. Even with its very low revlimiter and “safety carb”.


The 590 is a farm saw, A firewood saw.It is tuned to be that, quite simply.Team Echo around here should sell it as such. The corporation themselves do that, why won’t Team Echo on the US web just be straight?

And the pup trying to tell me it should run with a 362. Sheesh. Apples and oranges, just about.

If the Echo 60cc platform wants to compete with Stihl and Husky’s pro models, they have to do more than just mag cases. Corporate knows that. Team Echo should know that too.

As competition to the Rancher and Farmboss, the Timberwolf is a great option, perhaps even the best one. That’s why I bought mine.

The next time I review anything, I will be just as crafty as Mr Cliff. 

Or maybe you Echo boys don’t know what you’re selling, or what your competition is?

That’s possible too, I guess.


----------



## tdiguy (Apr 11, 2018)

holeycow said:


> Ok, so again I couldn’t help myself.
> 
> I went back up the hill to do a little more cleanup. This time I brought my new 5105.
> 
> ...


 Similar results for me, but with ea5001 Malika and cs600p. It will be interesting to see the difference between my red lever 036 and the cs600p.


----------



## holeycow (Apr 11, 2018)

Yup, no question.

That’s not a bad thing, just an observation.

I bought the Echo to be a long lasting torquer, not a light sabre. A farm saw. A firewood saw. You know, .. what it is.


----------



## Cliff R (Apr 11, 2018)

"You are a crafty one, Mr Cliff. You are very careful in your wording."

Really, you've got one CS-590 that isn't making the grade and you want to throw a little personal insult in my direction. I'm thinking at this point you either don't know how to tune one or need to put the chain on in the right direction!

Good luck with your "weak" CS-590, if you can't get it figured out drop it off here if you are ever in the neighborhood and I'll set it up correctly free of charge......Cliff


----------



## holeycow (Apr 11, 2018)

My saw is not weak. It is flat. Just like it’s supposed to be. 

You have a 262. One of the all-time sports-car saws and it doesn’t blow your 590 away?

Maybe you should send me that 262 so I can get it running right for you. Or I could sharpen the chain or something...


----------



## holeycow (Apr 11, 2018)

Ps, that was not an insult. That was an observation.


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 21, 2018)

I seriously considered the echo saws, but when it came down to the line - - - - -


----------



## Cope1024 (Apr 21, 2018)

I've always liked Echo, but other than a blower, all of my O P E has been Stihl. In the past year or so I've added three new Echos to my inventory, and every time I start/use them, I like them more. That said, I don't regret buying mo 025 or MS362CM. There are good and bad points about all brands.


----------



## porsche965 (Apr 21, 2018)

I like zip. And torque. With the 20% off list price on a CS620 I'm tempted to see what all the commotion is about. 

Echo makes very dependable equipment as long as they are not too lean. Zip can be replaced with torque to make the same speed through a cut, just not as exciting and takes more tugging on the handle. There is the 6100, 562 and 362 here to compare the CS620 to. 

The one thing that really bugs me about Echo chainsaws is the resale. You might as figure almost half off once you start it. That just don't seem right on a dependable piece of equipment.


----------



## holeycow (Apr 21, 2018)

I ran my Echo 590 for the second time yesterday. I leaned it out a little and it is now bordering on snappy, kind-of maybe.. It has a very nice running engine, but is a bulky feeling 60cc saw. A bucker, not a limber.

I liked it better this second time around. It showed the promise of that lazy torque I’m looking for.


----------



## fool skip (Apr 21, 2018)

I know of quite a few 35-40 year old Stihl chainsaws still doing the job. I don't know of any Echos of that era still working. Maybe I don't get out enough.


----------



## holeycow (Apr 21, 2018)

I know of one. And I don’t get out enough either.

They are out there.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 22, 2018)

If you open up the muffler a little the saw will surprise you. And no a Dolmar 5105 is not going to be anywhere near a 590 or 620. When I started making timed cuts I realized how powerful perception is. The only thing the Stihl and Husky have over the Echo, is weight IMHO.

The 562 tends to be a little stronger than the 362.


----------



## Tex68w (Apr 22, 2018)

I don't think Echo will ever bring or hold the resale value of the European saws regardless of how well they are made or are perceived to be amongst consumers. While I think that the Echo line of products is an excellent value, I don't think that they are peers to Husky and Stihl when comparing their Pro-series lines.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 22, 2018)

Tex68w said:


> I don't think Echo will ever bring or hold the resale value of the European saws regardless of how well they are made or are perceived to be amongst consumers. While I think that the Echo line of products is an excellent value, I don't think that they are peers to Husky and Stihl when comparing their Pro-series lines.


The Echo in some ways superior to the Euro saws. I would put durability and build quality up there with anything. In fact if I were comparing the ms362, 562xp and the Echo cs590/cs600, I would say the Echo is the best saw of the bunch, epically when it comes to simplicity and serviceability. I have worked on and owned all three. I would like to know wow many who have posted their opinions in this thread can say that? I bet not too many.


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 22, 2018)

Far as resale goes yes Stihls will bring more at resale time but cost $800 new and will bring $400 after a few years, a CS590 can be bought for $350 to $400 new and will bring $200 at trade time. Which one cost more to own. Steve


----------



## porsche965 (Apr 22, 2018)

I've always sold my saws for way more than 50% residual value. 

Then there is the odd drive link count of the various bar lengths to contend with. Nothing is interchangable from O.E. bars. Now why would Echo do that? Still I need to abuse a CS620 wearing a 25" in hard oversized wood to see how one runs stock.


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 22, 2018)

Certainly if you sell one that isn't used much you can get more than 50%. Steve


----------



## Tex68w (Apr 22, 2018)

mountainlake said:


> Far as resale goes yes Stihls will bring more at resale time but cost $800 new and will bring $400 after a few years, a CS590 can be bought for $350 to $400 new and will bring $200 at trade time. Which one cost more to own. Steve



That argument is like saying which truck will cost more to own, a stripped down, base work trim model or the top of line trim package with all of the bells and whistles, obviously the latter costs more. They both will get the job done, but one will be much more enjoyable to use and own. Beyond that you are comparing saws without auto-tune options, inferior anti-vibe systems, inferior air filters, and lower grade materials to saws with all of those options, it isn't exactly apples to apples here. 

We can argue until we are blue in the face about this, but very few people will ever agree that Echo saws are equals to Husky and Stihl Pro saws. Get back to me when you see the majority of tree services, utility companies, professional arborists, wildland fire fighters, and first responders using Echo saws. I doubt either of us will still be on this forum when that day comes lol.


----------



## Red97 (Apr 23, 2018)

I like how the echo farm/ranch saw is always lumped in the same group as the stihl/husky pro saws.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 23, 2018)

I can't comment on the pro/ranch saws as i've never used the Echo's. But, i will say the Echo CS-2511 i just bought takes the MS 150T's lunch and is $150 cheaper.


----------



## holeycow (Apr 23, 2018)

Red97 said:


> I like how the echo farm/ranch saw is always lumped in the same group as the stihl/husky pro saws.



Only here


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 23, 2018)

Tex68w said:


> Beyond that you are comparing saws without auto-tune options, inferior anti-vibe systems, inferior air filters, and lower grade materials to saws with all of those options, it isn't exactly apples to apples here.
> 
> We can argue until we are blue in the face about this, but very few people will ever agree that Echo saws are equals to Husky and Stihl Pro saws. Get back to me when you see the majority of tree services, utility companies, professional arborists, wildland fire fighters, and first responders using Echo saws. I doubt either of us will still be on this forum when that day comes lol.



What on earth are you talking about? I find it comical how deeply blinded buy brand people get, I suppose it's just part of the human condition for most.

First what makes a pro saw a pro saw? To me it comes down to the saws construction, a vertically split magnesium crankcase for starters.

Let me ask you this, what low grade materials are you referring to? The Dupont PA6-GF 30 plastic Echo uses? Or the Dupont PA6-GF 30 plastic Stihl uses?[emoji23]

Ok how about the AV systems. Like the 40 year old rubber system on the 461 vs the modern spring srtup in the cs590/600? 

Air filters? You mean the choke a Matic setup on the 461/661? Most guys have to use Max flow filter if they want to run the saw for more than a tank or two of fuel.

How about the piston and cylinder quality? I can tell you visibly the Echo cylinders have nicer castings, more uniform chamfers on all the ports. I can also tell you the tolerances are better too, I see a lot less runout. 

But what do I know.


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 23, 2018)

More than most for sure. A lot of the critics have never had a saw apart and most likely don't know how to run one right. Steve


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 23, 2018)

mountainlake said:


> More than most for sure. A lot of the critics have never had a saw apart and most likely don't know how to run one right. Steve


Yup.. If it has the right name on it, it must be good.[emoji23]


----------



## Tex68w (Apr 23, 2018)

Andy, I like how you point out one of the older saws in the Stihl lineup (461) to take a lick at, again apples to oranges here. I also like that your bias against the best saws in the business is blatantly obvious. At the end of the day I really couldn't care less about which saws you like or that you think myself and others here are blinded by labels, lol, that's a pretty strong/arrogant assumption. You take saws apart and fix them, good for you, you are still just one man with an opinion, a strong and biased one at that but hey, you're entitled to it. I'll let industries of professionals, saws decades old still in service, and my research and money do the talking for my purchases, you do you. Could Echo earn this same reputation 10+ years from now, certainly, and they are well on the road to doing so, but they aren't there yet.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 23, 2018)

Tex68w said:


> Andy, I like how you point out one of the older saws in the Stihl lineup (461) to take a lick at, again apples to oranges here. I also like that your bias against the best saws in the business is blatantly obvious. At the end of the day I really couldn't care less about which saws you like or that you think myself and others here are blinded by labels, lol, that's a pretty strong/arrogant assumption. You take saws apart and fix them, good for you, you are still just one man with an opinion, a strong and biased one at that but hey, you're entitled to it. I'll let industries of professionals, saws decades old still in service, and my research and money do the talking for my purchases, you do you. Could Echo earn this same reputation 10+ years from now, certainly, and they are well on the road to doing so, but they aren't there yet.



I own multiple saws and multiple pieces equipment from just about every major brand. I have zero brand bias. The simple fact that I have praised Echo confirms that, based on the fact most of my equipment is Husqvarna, Stihl and Dolmar. My opinion is just that, an opinion. However it is based on experience, not just a whim. 

The 461 came out in 12 or 13 can't remember exactly, and it's still a current model. The other modern Stihl's have pretty good AV setups, a little wobbly compared to other brands like Husqvarna, but otherwise fine.

Many of the crews around here are running more and more Echo equipment, and man their top handles are sweet.

Brand perception still has a strong influence obviously, but that is rapidly changing with the sharing of information that goes on today.


----------



## holeycow (Apr 23, 2018)

Rapidly changing?

That's a stretch.

Not up here, that's for sure. Honestly, I doubt I'll ever see an Echo in the bush. I have quite a few years left...

It has always been that amateurs are easily persuaded, for various reasons.

Pros won't take that chance in a big hurry...

Though Team Echo is working hard on it here..

I wouldn't have bought my CS590 Farm Saw if it wasn't for the web. I wouldn't even consider it if I was a slasher in the bush.


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 23, 2018)

The real amateurs are the one that buy Shihls lower level and think they are getting a a good quality powerfull saws when Stihl is just using their name to sell low quality, low powered junk ,also HARD to work on. For those that have actually had one of them apart you know how they are. Stihl pro saws probably still have some quality as they should with the outrageous price but Echo quality and power is right there with them. I run a portables sawmill and see way more Echo saws than a few years ago, plus how many times a customer used one and asked where to buy one. Steve


----------



## holeycow (Apr 23, 2018)

mountainlake said:


> More than most for sure. A lot of the critics have never had a saw apart and most likely don't know how to run one right. Steve



critics? most don't criticize the Echos. They applaud them as a well-built, decently performing homeowner to semi-pro saw. As competition to the same in Husky and Stihl. Probably the better choice in many cases.

Team Echo takes everything as criticism. And tries to flog the CS590 as a straight-up alternative to the Stihl MS362 and Husky 562xp for a pro. It is not. None of Echo's own advertising attempts that.

Why do you guys?

The CS590/620 platform is too bulky in the modern 60cc class. It feels like a 70cc platform, IMO. Even my 2011 MS362 handles better (I call it The Box) and is smoother, with nicer power; gruntier, quicker.

That is not a criticism, just an observation.

It is perhaps the best buy in a quality firewood/farm saw. No more, no less.

If it were 70cc, I'd buy another for the price...


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 23, 2018)

Have you ever had a saw apart? and don't sit there and tell anyone you don't run Echo saws down, I don't think you even know how to run a saw. Steve


----------



## holeycow (Apr 23, 2018)

You again.


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 23, 2018)

You criticize Echo ALL the time, too dumb to know what you do. Steve


----------



## holeycow (Apr 23, 2018)

Lol


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 23, 2018)

LOL . That's exactly what most think of you. Keep up your bs. Steve


----------



## JimM (Apr 23, 2018)

mountainlake said:


> You criticize Echo ALL the time, too dumb to know what you do. Steve


Careful, you’ll force him to pull out the Brrrrrrr vs Brrraaap Brrraaap argument again.


----------



## porsche965 (Apr 23, 2018)

Will aftermarket bars fit on a CS620 so that my standard 72 drive link chains will fit? The Echo bars call for 70 DL if I remember. Is this a small mount or large mount bar and will a husky large mount bar fit on a 620? I've got 30 new Stihl chains that are 72 DL that fit on Husky and Stihl and Dolmar and new large mount Tech Lite Husky bars ready to go.


----------



## holeycow (Apr 23, 2018)

Maybe some of you city slickers should come into the real bush and see how it goes for you.

Brrrr brrr braap braap.

Most real 2 strokies know exactly what that means.

Team Echo strikes again.

Cutting cookies, making firewood. 

Not that I have anything against firewood..

Steve, you can’t possibly be as insecure as you show on here.

You guys try to chase anyone away who dares to challenge your propoganda.

Insecure. Lol.


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 23, 2018)

Not at all insecure, just know 10 times more than you and honest about the way saws run and are built which you have no clue . (propaganda) you are taken in by Stihl bs big time .Steve


----------



## JimM (Apr 23, 2018)

holeycow said:


> Maybe some of you city slickers should come into the real bush and see how it goes for you.
> 
> Brrrr brrr braap braap.
> 
> ...


I don’t even own an Echo, yet, but I do see ‘you’ on every thread spouting your ‘wisdom’ about them. You are not a huge fan, we get that, but why should your input be any more valuable than anyone else’s? You live in the bush? Good for you. Doesn’t make you the end all expert on anything. Anything at all.


----------



## Red97 (Apr 23, 2018)

porsche965 said:


> Will aftermarket bars fit on a CS620 so that my standard 72 drive link chains will fit? The Echo bars call for 70 DL if I remember. Is this a small mount or large mount bar and will a husky large mount bar fit on a 620? I've got 30 new Stihl chains that are 72 DL that fit on Husky and Stihl and Dolmar and new large mount Tech Lite Husky bars ready to go.


Yes, slide a 14mm maybe its 12mm round over the bar studs stihl bar will fit right on everything lines up pretty well.


----------



## BB Sig (Apr 23, 2018)

porsche965 said:


> Will aftermarket bars fit on a CS620 so that my standard 72 drive link chains will fit? The Echo bars call for 70 DL if I remember. Is this a small mount or large mount bar and will a husky large mount bar fit on a 620? I've got 30 new Stihl chains that are 72 DL that fit on Husky and Stihl and Dolmar and new large mount Tech Lite Husky bars ready to go.



Get with @fordf150 . He sells a bar mount adapter that will allow Stihl bar mounts to fit the CS620. I've got one for less than $10 if I remember right. Buy a bar from him while you're at it!


----------



## porsche965 (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks to all.


----------



## Cliff R (Apr 24, 2018)

"I don’t even own an Echo, yet, but I do see ‘you’ on every thread spouting your ‘wisdom’ about them. You are not a huge fan, we get that, but why should your input be any more valuable than anyone else’s? You live in the bush? Good for you. Doesn’t make you the end all expert on anything. Anything at all."

Well said.

There are guys like that on every Forum no matter if it's cars, trucks, saws or embroidery. I fell into that trickery and got the hell away from that guy earlier in this thread.

I put up some good, accurate information early on and had to listen to the BS, with very clever words thrown in my direction as to not violate the rules of posting for "personal attacks", etc.

Still matters not, and I assure you that I cut more wood by accident that he had on purpose, but pounding my chest and raving about a certain brand of equipment isn't my style. I try LOTS of stuff, some makes the grade, others does not.

Far as the Echo CS-590/600/620 series go, they make the grade and excellent value for the money spent. If I can "prep" a CS-590 and hand it to a professional who runs a tree removal business and his crew can't kill it, and matter of fact they love it for a ground saw, and it's still getting it done every single day w/o the first issue one, that says something for the product.

I even added a CS-600 and CS-620 to my line-up, but still running the CS-590 as hard as I can just to see if I can kill it, or even find a "weak" spot someplace, which I did. The laminated lower end bar is now unserviceable, so it went in the scrap pile. Otherwise zero issues and I've cut a LOT of wood with that saw in the past year or so, probably close to a cord a week as I'm clearing 20 acres across the road that was recently timbered. I've been using the CS-590 almost exclusively on that project and aside from wearing out a couple of chains it's getting the job done and making the grade......FWIW......Cliff


----------



## holeycow (Apr 24, 2018)

JimM said:


> I don’t even own an Echo, yet, but I do see ‘you’ on every thread spouting your ‘wisdom’ about them. You are not a huge fan, we get that, but why should your input be any more valuable than anyone else’s? You live in the bush? Good for you. Doesn’t make you the end all expert on anything. Anything at all.



My opinion is no more valid than any unbiased user. The problem is that the Echo salesmen show up on every thread that mentions Echo to protect their interest. Always. Every time. Like a mob. Dog piling in a frenzy. Hilarious and predictable. In my mind, their opinions are invalid due to this and this alone. I have come to not like them and write things to annoy them, which is really against my nature. But I know bullies when I see them. I learned long ago that some people protect their money unreasonably.

Then they (mostly Steve) try to discredit others with assumptions about their experience level or intentions with virtually no knowledge of same.
And Mr. Cliff, there are guys like yous on all the forums too. In fact, forums are dominated by guys selling stuff. Talk about BS. Team Echo tries way too hard and it is obvious to me, and others too, I`m sure.

Simply stating likes and dislikes on this site about any Echo saw brings them running. Heaven forbid there is a dislike...`

I don`t think I am the only one who has noticed this propensity


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 24, 2018)

Cliff and Andyshine know more about saws and how to run them than you will ever. Your brand bashing opinion means absolutey nothing. How old are you , maybe 12. If you were smart you'd quit your bs but I don't think that will happen Steve


----------



## BB Sig (Apr 24, 2018)

holeycow said:


> The problem is that the Echo salesmen show up on every thread that mentions Echo to protect their interest.



I'm not a salesman and have no stake in echo other than being a highly satisfied customer. I've own a CS-620 and bought a CS-590 for someone at church. He absolutely loves the saw and remarks how solid it feels compared to other saws he has borrowed. They both start easier than most of the stihls and Huskies that get brought to our church work days. Those guys laugh when we pull out the echos until ours start so much quicker.

Just a sample of two but....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimM (Apr 24, 2018)

holeycow said:


> My opinion is no more valid than any unbiased user.


Thank you.


----------



## Wow (Aug 25, 2019)

JimM said:


> Thank you.


This is an old thread but I'm going to revive it by updating my experience..
2015 I sold my Poulan Pro 380. People who remember back when PP 380 was a good 60cc saw will appreciate what I'm saying. The 380 was getting old, still ran great but I wanted an update. I bought the CS 590 echo. Around the same time my two younger brothers decided to buy new saws. We all own farm land and we're clearing land and cutting firewood. Baby brother bought Echo 620 other brother bought Sthil 391. These saws all seem solid and we all like these saws.
Brother with Sthil 391 and I were bucking a huge downed oak. My cs590 was fitted with a 24 inch bar his Sthil was wearing a 20 inch bar. Chains a similar. The cs590 cut right along with the Sthil391. The Echo cs 620 with 24 inch bar and the CS 590 cut about the same. We couldn't see much difference working that tree. We were not racing or stop watching cuts just working. The brother with the Sthil was blown away with the Echo saws. He sat his Sthil beside my cs590 and remarked how much plastic my saw has. Then he said it sure cuts good to be so much cheaper.
Recently I dropped a huge oak with the cs590. It's not a Sthil but it's a very good saw.


----------



## lostone (Aug 25, 2019)

Wow said:


> He sat his Sthil beside my cs590 and remarked how much plastic my saw has.



Besides the bar cover on the echo being plastic (assuming the stihls in mag) what else would the differences be? starter cover, filter cover, top cover, tank and front handle would be plastic on both of the saws.

IF the bar cover being plastic bothers someone they can change it for $35 with a Echo Mag bar cover.


----------



## Wow (Aug 25, 2019)

lostone said:


> Besides the bar cover on the echo being plastic (assuming the stihls in mag) what else would the differences be? starter cover, filter cover, top cover, tank and front handle would be plastic on both of the saws.
> 
> IF the bar cover being plastic bothers someone they can change it for $35 with a Echo Mag bar cover.


Actually I don't think the difference is a big deal the only thing is I kinda think the Rim clutch on the 600/620 would be nice. I didn't bother to examine the Sthil 391. My guess is the saw probably has a rim sprocket. I know the cs490 and cs600 does. My Sthil 024 and 026 have them but frankly I grab an Echo nearly every time. The Sthil 029 is heavy very near feels like the cs590 and it's not my favorite saw. MM rim sprocket, professional bar and chain, tweeked and does pretty good but the Echo saws (cs352,490,590) do about all I need. Im semi- mostly, retired just piddling now. Clearing my land and trying to stay out of trees, (72 years old) so Echo saws are fine. I have 5 saws in the shop. Various brands needing attention. A top handle Jonsered and Im determined to die with my steel toe boots on. The Echo's are fine saws and probably the last saws I'll need to buy. Maybe some day I'll take a look at a Sthil 391 or bigger just for kicks. Passed up an old used big (125 ?cc ) maybe, can't rember Sthil. It sold cheap.


----------



## lostone (Aug 25, 2019)

You can call Oregon and get the number for the rim and drum for the 590, I found this out after changing mine using the echo branded rim/drum and well this is where echo gets you, on the parts LOL.


----------



## Wow (Aug 25, 2019)

lostone said:


> You can call Oregon and get the number for the rim and drum for the 590, I found this out after changing mine using the echo branded rim/drum and well this is where echo gets you, on the parts LOL.


Thanks, how much does it cost to change the Spur Sprocket to rim using Oregon parts. Changing my 029 Sthil was cheap. Probably 25 / 30 bucks. I have a .325 pitch rim and a .375 rim that fits the 029. The cs490 is a .325 pitch. I thought I may use the bar and chain off my Sthil 026 on that saw. Make bar bolt shims and bolt er up. I'm in very good health for my age. I hope to work right up till I die. I ride a off road bicycle. . Just don't feel old. Hard work, and no smoking and very little alcohol may be why. Hell. I don't know. I do boil my drinking water and cook for myself. Maybe just lucky.. It's almost 3am. Gotta get my normal 5/6 hours sleep. Blessings,


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Aug 25, 2019)

I have a 620 and we have a 362 at work , the 620 is much better IMO .


----------



## Wow (Sep 7, 2019)

TreeswingerPerth said:


> I have a 620 and we have a 362 at work , the 620 is much better IMO .


I should have spent the extra bucks. Had the money but read the reviews. HOWEVER, now that I'm retired and cutting much less the 590 is fine. Saws are a lot like choosing women. At 22 I had a hot beauty and enjoyed the race. Now at 72 I like sleeping alone and visit jolly old fat ladies. At my age catching a 30 year old slim rocket would be like a Beagle catching a School bus. If I caught it and survived, I'd be wondering how to let it go. So, well, that cs590 gets roses once a year and a cold beer. Course I drink the beer.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Sep 7, 2019)

holeycow said:


> Some are saying Echo is the better saw. Some are saying "for the money". Hmmmm.
> 
> Two different answers.
> 
> ...


Mate I am soooooo close to dropping some coin on one of those!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wow (Sep 7, 2019)

Matt Hogden said:


> Mate I am soooooo close to dropping some coin on one of those!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


IF you can WAIT until Echo has the 20% off sale you will save enough that you will feel like you bought a cs590. 
I MAY be about to buy one from my brother. If so my cs590 may be for sale. Just the bar , chain, and Rim Sprocket difference would have paid for the bucks difference. My brothers cs620p came with a 24 inch bar and loves it. My cs590 has (a couple of times) been used with a 27 inch bar for a few Huge trees and did well. I keep my chains scary sharp (touch it wrong and you will bleed) and NEVER drive my saws hard. A saw with the chain sharp and depth set correctly feeds it's self. Either way you go you WILL like the saw.. I believe ONE REASON, we don't hear Echo saws recommended as often as Sthil etc, could be the way they neglect to actually cover warranty claims. I learned that on a Month old cs352 saw and the CHICKEN poo is the part cost just over 10 bucks. Tell me What jackass would let a customer with a NEW SAW walk out with a broke saw over an 11 dollar part! Bad business. I once was a service manager. To make a customer happy MANY TIMES we repaired nearly new equipment broken due to operator error and either split the bill or said, ok this time we pay, next time you pay. So unless Echo gets some smart management they will be distrusted. I buy Echo with the idea it's rolling the dice. If their sales people are not going to fix it, then I will. I've stopped recommending Echo. Especially the cs310. The cs352 with it's know flaw is much better saw. IMHO they could discontinue the cs310, and cs590 and beef up the chain catcher on the cs352 tell their Dealers to learn how to cover warranty and THEN, I'd preach their greatness. A friend was about to buy a cs310 to cut up a medium 12 inch or so, pine that went down in his yard. After talking to me he changed his mind. He eventually bought a HF Electric. It got the job done. 50 bucks. The cs590 and cs490 have never given me a problem. I'm guessing I want need Warranty. I'm also guessing IF I do it'll be a waste of my time asking the dealer for it. Good day.


----------



## champion221elite (Sep 7, 2019)

No experience with either the MS362 or CS620P. I did want a 620p for a 60 cc saw, but ended up scoring a very lightly used Husky 555 here on AS. I do have a very large, nearly dead Maple that is ready to fall into my creek. I will need a bigger saw to cut that tree up when it eventually falls. I've been keeping my lookers peeled for a CS800p, but never see them come up for sale. Either they're rarer than hens teeth, or folks who have them never get rid of them.


----------



## Cliff R (Sep 7, 2019)

Nothing special about a CS-800. I had one here and thought it was just OK. It didn't like high RPM's and when you leaned it up it would stall against the clutch too easily for my liking. I also hated the cheesy rubber plug over the mixture screws and flat Mac style air filter compared to the excellent automotive type Echo used on many saws from that period. I used it for a couple of years but never found myself reaching for it much for an outing so sent it on down the road. I sent two CS-670's right behind it and a CS-6700. All decent saws but not overly impressive anyplace.

Echo stepped things up considerably with the CS-590/600/620P's. It will be even better when they build a 70-75cc saw on the same platform......IMHO......Cliff


----------



## Wow (Sep 8, 2019)

Cliff R said:


> Nothing special about a CS-800. I had one here and thought it was just OK. It didn't like high RPM's and when you leaned it up it would stall against the clutch too easily for my liking. I also hated the cheesy rubber plug over the mixture screws and flat Mac style air filter compared to the excellent automotive type Echo used on many saws from that period. I used it for a couple of years but never found myself reaching for it much for an outing so sent it on down the road. I sent two CS-670's right behind it and a CS-6700. All decent saws but not overly impressive anyplace.
> 
> Echo stepped things up considerably with the CS-590/600/620P's. It will be even better when they build a 70-75cc saw on the same platform......IMHO......Cliff


Well UNTIL that stupid service manager Pizzed me off I NEVER spoke negative about an Echo. In fact the cs590 and cs490 make me smile AND after I fixed the problem myself the cs352 makes me smile. The cs310 is sold here as being exactly like the cs352 with ONLY ONE different, motor size. However that's pig snot. The cs352 is a much better saw. I think the cs310 could be eliminated because the 352 simply replaces it. The 600/620 could replace the cs590. Now that t Know, I'd gladly have paid the difference. Getting it on sale 20% off would have not been much more money. If I had to repeat that's what I'd do. BUT, like comparing wives, I still take the cs590 on dates even when I'm blowing kisses at the cs620p. 
Be blessed.


----------

